# Crew Needed



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

1/2 of my crew bailed on me at the last minute. I'm looking for 1 or 2 people for tomorrow (Thursday) and possibly Friday. Running deep for AJ's, Grouper, and possibly Tilefish. 27' World Cat w/ F200's.

Meet at Froggies in Port O'Connor.

Text or call (580) 235-2338

Collin Gee


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

*POC*

This Skipper finds fish.


----------

